# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Zimbali suggestions

## dash

Going to Zimbali next week. Any advice on attire, footwear? Need bug repellant, etc...???

----------


## Seveen

dress casual and you may want to wear sneakers --- a tour of the farm is offered and the terrain is not a sidewalk and it gets hot in the sun - there is also a river on property to swim in

i didn't do the tour --- just chilled in the hammock until the cooking demonstration :-)

i didn't have any bug issues in march --- but it was so hot -- my feet were swollen

----------


## dash

Thanks Seveen!

----------


## Seveen

my attire



my hammock



my view

----------


## Seveen

posted some food pics in Flip's thread :-)

----------


## dash

Life is tough! :Embarrassment:

----------


## dash

I already sent your pics to my wife, Seveen. Thanks so much.

----------


## Seveen

i suggest one of you get the fish (filet) and the other the chicken (boneless breast) - and share --- both delish

and the wine was flowing . . .

----------


## dash

We'll follow you anywhere!!! Fish and chicken it is.

----------


## gailnegril

> We'll follow you anywhere!!! Fish and chicken it is.


Tennis shoes are a must see the farm! It's a bit hilly. I just sent 15 folks there today. I could not go - tied up in meetings

----------


## Mike_D

The Wife and I did Zimbali back in February. As Seveen said, remember to wear sturdy shoes. I wore flip-flops on the farm tour, and wished that I had worn sneakers, at least. There is some moderate uphill hiking. The tour was awesome, nonetheless. And yes, the farm tour was HOT, but the retreat building itself was comfortable and breezy. If you haven't decided yet, I would go for lunch as opposed to dinner. I don't know how the farm tour works during the dinner seating, but obviously it is easier to see things during daylight hours. In addition, I recommend that you use their driver to pick you up at your hotel. Some drivers in Negril don't know how to get to Zimbali as it is not a straightforward route. The price they charge for transportation is reasonable, but they do try to squeeze 4 passengers in the car so you may have to share the taxi with another couple, if there is only 2 people in your party. (Actually, on the ride back to Negril we squeezed a 5th passenger in the car, as our driver agreed to give somebody a lift to a nearby route taxi stop.)

When we went for lunch, fish was the only option for an entree. I guess we will just have to go back again and try the chicken!

----------


## Seveen

definitely do lunch! and the $15 that is charged for the roundtrip to and from Negril is unbeatable --- you couldn't get a tour for that price and no matter what anyone says - they will not be able to find Zimbali ---- you'll be sleeping in a cane field until a driver pasts you - in the morning lol

they sent a van for us  - -

----------


## dash

> Tennis shoes are a must see the farm! It's a bit hilly. I just sent 15 folks there today. I could not go - tied up in meetings


Gail, you had introduced us to Mark in February. He speaks well of you!

----------


## CherryNorth49

We had a heavenly day there in early December.   We went for the farm tour and lunch.  I think they picked us up at 10:30.  I'd suggest good shoes and socks for the farm tour.  It was HOT, but our guide supplied us with fresh coconuts right off the tree to cool us down.   Lunch was delicious.  Portions weren't huge; I was pleasantly full when we were done, rather than stuffed.  We chilled in the hammocks for a long while and then did the River Cool down excursion/spa treatment. Bathing suits and towels were needed for this portion.  You head down into the valley to lounge chairs set into a stream under the bamboo canopy for a kind of massage/relaxation therapy.  It was absolute bliss and completely refreshing.  We had a drink back at the main house and left as the first dinner group was arriving.  We made it back to Negril just as the last of the light was fading from the sky.

Do use their driver - it is back in the bush.  If you don't know the way, there are no route markers.

----------


## ohliz

How was the river? Have any pics at all?

----------


## Seveen

> How was the river? Have any pics at all?


i think my son has some videos on youtube ---- i didn't do anything when i stayed there for 3 nights but enjoy the silence - no roosters, no dogs, no car sounds ---- and wait for my next delicious meal lol

----------


## Seveen



----------


## heater

I was the only one in our group who wore sneakers and used bug spray.  I was much more comfortable than everyone else.  I would also bring a hat.  The tour was great and a nice little hike.  Can't wait to go back.

----------


## jojo p

Seveen, you look lovely in that pic :Smile:     Dash, I thought you were going to Africa for a sec, WTH !

----------


## Mike_D

A few pics from Zimbali (I think I see Seveen's hammock in the last one). The last picture was taken during a severe downpour. We finished the tour just in time.

----------


## ohliz

Thanks all.

----------


## JamaGinger

I went and wore my most comfortable flip flops. If I went again and was planning to do the farm tour or the walk down to the river, I would definitely wear sneakers. The terrain is very hilly.

----------


## deanna

We are going next month for dinner, if it is as hot as everybody says I think perhaps I will skip the farm tour

----------


## CherryNorth49

> How was the river? Have any pics at all?


We did not do well with pictures on this part of the adventure.  We were pretty caught up in the moment. This is not the only river around the property.  I believe there is one with better swimming potential nearby as well.  It was beautiful and serene, with that perfect babbling brook sound and shady canopy above.

The view upstream



The view down stream

----------


## CherryNorth49

> We are going next month for dinner, if it is as hot as everybody says I think perhaps I will skip the farm tour


The tour before dinner might not nearly be as hot as much more of the farm would be in the shade of the mountain I think.  We were tramping around basically at high noon.  Other than our guide, the farmers had all retreated and were relaxing in the shade at that point.  One of them explained it was way to hot to be working and they'd be back to it in a couple of hours.  We got to taste a number of unique fruit and it was totally worth the effort IMO.

----------


## SazO

This is on my bucket list. It sounds like a wonderful way to spend the day. I like the Farm-2-table idea. I am a bit of a foodie so this would be right up my street.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Went in February and will go back.

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Mike_D

The tour can be hot, but I would not let that deter you from going. To help us cool down, we drank some coconut water (fresh from the tree) and we sat in the shade by the bamboo benches that I posted. When we got back to the main house we were give some cold sorrel drink, as well.

For some reason, we did not get to see the river during our tour. I appreciate the pics that were posted.

----------


## CherryNorth49

> The tour can be hot, but I would not let that deter you from going. To help us cool down, we drank some coconut water (fresh from the tree) and we sat in the shade by the bamboo benches that I posted. When we got back to the main house we were give some cold sorrel drink, as well.
> 
> For some reason, we did not get to see the river during our tour. I appreciate the pics that were posted.


The trip to the river was part of a separate tour we arranged (and paid extra for) as part of our trip there.  It was called "The River Cool Down" and was on the spa treatment menu.

----------

